# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Question on bullsnakes

## fattielumpkin

Do bull snakes require special uv lighting?  actually can someone please link me to a STELLAR bull snake care sheet...all the ones I am finding are weak.  thank you very much.

----------


## JLC

I don't know of any stellar caresheets (yet!)...but I can tell you that they don't require any special light.  They're pretty easy to care for.  :Smile:

----------


## fattielumpkin

> I don't know of any stellar caresheets (yet!)...but I can tell you that they don't require any special light.  They're pretty easy to care for.


thanks for the info....hmmmm..maybe I will have to become biologist man and make my own care sheet.

----------

